# UN gun control



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well it didn't take long for Obama to reverse his decision on the small arms treaty. They knew what they wanted, but they put it off until after the election. 
I'll bet we still get liberals who will deny it when they knock on their door.



> U.S.reverses stance on treaty to regulate arms trade
> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/artic ... on-endorse
> s-new-un-arms-trade-treaty-negotiations.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Makes me wonder how many out there who think they are progun voted for Obama? I sure hope they are shocked and shamed.

Chuck Norris sheds his skin twice a year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should have highlighted this statement:


> By signing international
> treaties on gun control, the Obama administration can use the US State
> Department to bypass the normal legislative process in Congress.


I often hear liberals say not to worry because the senate has to approve it. Two things bother me. Other organizations say that Obama can bypass the congress, and secondly do we really think the democrat controlled congress will not give Obama what he wants?

The other statement liberals throw at you is that the United Nations treaty will only control imports. The problem is liberals love the United Nations. Also, why should the United Nations have the power to tell me I can't have an Italian shotgun?

Here is something to think about: If this United Nations treaty isn't detremental to the American gun owners why did Obama wait until after the election then reverse the decision he made just before the election. I'll tell you why, to deceive the naive.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes I find it funny too how libs tell me that democrats won't try to ban guns or ammo. But yet here they are doing it. I don't understand how some people can be so damn blind at times.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Yes I find it funny too how libs tell me that democrats won't try to ban guns or ammo. But yet here they are doing it. I don't understand how some people can be so damn blind at times.


Blind, ignorant, deceptive.... it has to be one of them! uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got a PM from a fellow explaining to me that this was just to control arms importation etc. He said it's just NRA. Not so.



> Final discussions on the Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) are set to take place in March next year. The New American notes that, "Section III, Paragraphs 7 and 8 of the Programme of Action mandate that if a member state cannot get rid of privately owned small arms legislatively, then the control of "customs, police, intelligence, and arms control" will be placed under the power of a board of UN bureaucrats operating out of the UN Office for Disarmament Affairs," opening the door to UN peacekeeping forces to disarm American citizens.


For the full story: http://www.infowars.com/black-friday-gu ... cord-high/


----------

